# Medical Mission Trips in Haiti



## gotothis (Aug 29, 2012)

GOD, Haiti, Isaac and DIRT

To tell this story I have to tell you about my Catholic men's Bible study group. It's a group of guys that pick out a faith-focused book and spend a month reading and discussing it.  One book in particular really had us fired up. The book, called "Be A Man" by Fr. Larry Richards, brought up very good discussions about what we are called to do through deeds and works. It said very simply that we are all called to do things for God first, others second and then yourself. In other words, be third. There are a lot of different things that people can do both locally and abroad to help others. Just donating your time is often the most valuable thing of all.

As a part-time Paramedic and EMS Instructor for Nacogdoches County EMS, I felt my mission should involve helping the sick and injured. I researched non-governmental organizations (NGOs) that do medical work only to find they only accept doctors, nurses, PAs or dentists. Many said that they do not accept paramedics or EMTs. 

EMS has been in an awkward place amongst its medical peers for a long time. Some see EMTs as simply ambulance drivers without the proper education to accurately treat the sick and injured. This can't be further from the truth. EMTs have more training than ever and many have college degrees.  EMS school is two years of specialized training and clinicals to reach the highest level of paramedic. The average EMT is smart, passionate and highly adaptable in situations that would make others panic.
I had almost given up looking when I came across an organization in an online forum. The group was called Global DIRT and they were looking for EMS professionals for missions in Haiti. 

DIRT stands for Disaster Immediate Response Team. Adam Marlatt, a U.S. Marine and veteran of Iraq and Afghanistan, founded it shortly after the devastating earthquake in January 2010 and they have been operating there ever since. DIRT has a reputation for doing the jobs other NGOs can’t or won’t do. DIRT has provided medical services in areas that have not always been reached by larger organizations. 

When you volunteer with DIRT you really never know what you might be doing. You could be teaching classes or hiking into remote parts of Haiti to treat Cholera patients. DIRT does it all and rarely says no.  

I was scheduled to work for a week in late August. Sarah Grosh R.N and Medical Director for DIRT said I would help teach Haiti’s first EMT class. 

I have traveled to third world countries before. My wife was in the Peace Corps and we hiked all over Honduras, Nicaragua, Guatemala and El Salvador to educate remote villages but this was different. Port au Prince (PAP) has 3.5 million people squeezed into thirteen square miles. Many of the residents live in make shift housing. When you see that much compressed poverty it can be shocking.

In PAP, EMS is very basic with virtually no training. Global DIRT is trying to change that and literally writing the book as they go. 

I arrived on Monday and immediately saw the challenges. Students have no books in Creole so everything is verbally taught then translated. The classes are held in a warehouse. We cover respiratory emergencies on day one. Day two was starting IVs and day three was Triage. 

The Haitian EMS students are a fantastic bunch of people. They spend the day paying very close attention and taking methodical notes. Their questions are very thoughtful and you can tell they want to learn. 

Sarah taught students about Cholera. This disease kills by causing severe vomiting and diarrhea. Sarah was a nurse in Saint-Marc, Haiti when Cholera hit. She has treated thousands of Cholera patients and her stories are heartbreaking. Especially when she talks about preparing the bodies for burial. The details of which, I will purposely leave out of this article. 

Soon into my trip, Isaac was predicted to hit Haiti as a hurricane. Luckily that changed but it looked like Haiti would suffer the effects of a tropical storm. 
By Thursday, the airport was closed. Because I was flying standby, I could be stranded for weeks. Worried about missing work and being apart my family, I decided that night to turn it over to God. He would put me where I was needed. I checked the path of Isaac one last time and saw it would make landfall directly over PAP sometime in the night. 

When I woke up Friday morning it wasn’t to the sound of Isaac’s howling winds. It was a message on my cell from the US Embassy saying there were two flights leaving Haiti. Isaac had moved west and would not hit PAP directly. I called my family and told them the news. Thirty minutes later, I had the last seat on the final plane out before Isaac hit.

Leaving Haiti was bitter sweet for me. I was relieved that I wouldn’t have to go through a powerful storm in Haiti but had I failed DIRT, Haiti and most importantly God? Did I let all my responsibilities in the U.S. cloud my faith? As Christians, we are supposed to know that God will provide for us even in the most dangerous situations. I have a lot to learn about real faith. 

On the plane ride home I thought about Haiti and DIRT’s mission. They have a huge task ahead of them. So I pledged to tell people about DIRT. I want EMS professionals to know that if they feel called to do this type of work, there is an NGO that wants them. DIRT will take doctors, nurses, paramedics and EMTs. They run on volunteers and private donations of money and medical supplies. 

One day soon I want to return to Haiti. Next time, I would like to go with a group and preferably not fly standby during hurricane season. So to all you would be humanitarians who would like to use your medical skills to help abroad Haiti, DIRT and God are waiting.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like an extremely meaningful experience! If anyone is looking for a similar opportunity, check out Project Medishare. They operate Haiti's only trauma center and take EMT & Paramedic volunteers as well. A lot of members of a volley squad in my area have volunteered there and have had great experiences. 

http://www.projectmedishare.org/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2012)

I've also traveled to Haiti and worked as a paramedic there, both at Project Medishare's Hospital Bernard Mevs, and on the ambulance, doing transports. 

Empactnorthwest.org is a very well established and well developed NGO that has been working in Haiti since the earthquake. If you've seen EMTs in Haiti wearing a "Port-au-Prince medic one" T-shirt then you've seen EMTs and paramedics involved with Empact Northwest. (I designed the shirts)

I wrote a detailed account of my trip to Haiti from last year… I just don't have a link handy. Search Haiti and you'll find it.

I was planning a trip this year, but my work schedule and buying a new house simply wouldn't allow it. I do plan to go back and see my Haitian friends and do some good work in the country. I've met some of the guys from global DIRT and they do great work. There's so much to do, not one organization can do it all. Or even come close, for that matter.


----------



## gotothis (Aug 30, 2012)

*Good leads*

n7lxi and NJEMT95

Thank you both for your replies. Very good information. I hadn't heard of impact northwest before I left on my trip. Very impressive organization. Medishare hospital is an oasis of medical training and healthcare in Haiti. Thank you both for the leads. I also found a organization called Team Rubicon. I hope more organizations begin to embrace our professions.


----------



## PVC (Aug 30, 2012)

Third world Medical Aid Missions have impacted my life and world view in a incredibly positive way. 

I would recommend to all that involvement in such endeavors are a great experience! I don't think you will ever regret it.


----------



## gotothis (Aug 30, 2012)

Agreed PVC. It really humbles you. Just read n7lxi's story on Medishare, great story. I think it is important that we get our EMS brothers and sisters out there.


----------



## PVC (Aug 30, 2012)

gotothis said:


> Agreed PVC. It really humbles you. Just read n7lxi's story on Medishare, great story. I think it is important that we get our EMS brothers and sisters out there.



EMS providers have a lot to offer because we are somewhat of risk takers and have an adventuresome streak. We are also accustomed to working in less than ideal conditions and meeting people where they live.

I would hope that Medical Relief Organizations would take a look at EMS as a great place to find volunteers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the link to the recap of my trip...

http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=297552&postcount=18


----------



## gotothis (Aug 30, 2012)

*DIRTs EMT Class*

Here is a pic of DIRTs EMT class size. About 21 students. They are fed breakfast and lunch. Great group.


----------



## gotothis (Aug 30, 2012)

*Other pics form Haiti Global Dirt*

Other pics from the Global DIRT trip.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd love to participate in something like this once my career is up and running. I think it would be a great experience, and a great way to help some people in genuine need.

For Canadians there is an organization out of Toronto that does similar work but in various places around the world. It's called GlobalMedic, and you can check it out at http://www.globalmedic.ca. 

That said, my french skills might come in handy If I went to Haiti.


----------

